# Full Tank to Empty - Place Your Bets !



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi Everyone, :wave:

I have a Acenta 2012 1.6 Petrol Qashqai.

Today for the first time ever I filled up the tank completely (first click at pump). I think the tank size is 65 litres? somebody will probably correct me if I'm wrong.

The range showed 414 miles. I have reset the mile counter, the clock timer and the MPG figure.

To see how many miles I get, how much time it lasts me and the MPG figure.

The Petrol cost me £75 at Asda

So bit of a competition for all !

HOW MANY MILES DO YOU THINK I WILL GET OUT OF THE FULL TANK? :speechles

Driving Habits:

Mon - Thur - Work 16 miles each way
This Friday will be going to Manchester Airport which will be 94 miles return.

Then in between standard shopping runs max 4 miles return, probably 3 times a week.

No prizes apart from the the pleasure of winning !

I have also put this up on the Qashqai Club Forum here:

http://forum.qashqaiclub.co.uk/topic10697_post195110.html#195110

so you can a better idea from other owners !


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

600 miles


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

322 if you drive it like you stole it.

Although that would be very naughty.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

380 miles


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

470 I think and you will need to put more in 3 weeks on Tuesday


----------



## Kirkyp (May 3, 2011)

350 max, free iPhone apps available for real world mpg. Computers on cars are utter trash


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

neilos said:


> 380 miles


thats a good guess, was going to put that so I shall say 375


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I would say 375 as well


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Was also going to say 380 as your stats are very similar to my 1.6 Megane.

I'm going for 395


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Some good guess's, time will tell let you know how it ends up being !


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

390 , if not abit less


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

400 miles...


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

520 miles


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

388 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

360


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

485 miles.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Kirkyp said:


> 350 max, free iPhone apps available for real world mpg. Computers on cars are utter trash


They're spot on if you understand what they're actually measuring


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

First click at the pump is not a completely full tank, I fill my car every time and I can assure you it goes a long way after the first click


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

WashMitt said:


> First click at the pump is not a completely full tank, I fill my car every time and I can assure you it goes a long way after the first click


Very true, but on the basis of this test, I thought ill stop at the first click.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

I remember the jag on top gear even on 0 miles on the computer there was still over 100 miles of petrol in the tank


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

When are you going till? The comp shows zero or until the car won't go anymore?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

WashMitt said:


> When are going till? The comp shows zero or until the car won't go anymore?


Don't think he will go till it stops


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Hasan1 said:


> Don't think he will go till it stops


Well then im not playing!!!!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

500 miles


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

How's the miles going?


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

399 is my guess


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

525m :driver:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

The only way to do a FULL tank is to carry some spare petrol in a can, so when it starts coughing... Or on the next refill, calculate the average mpg and multiply by the size of the tank.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm going with 320 :thumb:


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

485...


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Kirkyp said:


> 350 max, free iPhone apps available for real world mpg. Computers on cars are utter trash[/QUOTE
> 
> I filled my volvo s60 to the brim reset the mileage trip meter and also average miles per gallon reading . Drove 250 mile. Filled car back up to brim. Noted how many litres i had used . Did the maths to work out miles per gallon and came out at 22.8 mpg .and cars computer was reading 22.5 Now ya can't expect any better than that !


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Im going to go till the display goes to "---" rather then "0"

Will prob provide an update on where I am at tomorrow.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

its not really recommended to run out of fuel , you will suck all the debris in the bottom of the tank through your fuel filter/system. Just fill up again when you get to say 5miles and work out the difference in cost to work out how many miles you would have got.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

gm8 said:


> its not really recommended to run out of fuel , you will suck all the debris in the bottom of the tank through your fuel filter/system. Just fill up again when you get to say 5miles and work out the difference in cost to work out how many miles you would have got.


That is nonsense. 
I've heard it so many times on car forums over the years.
Every fuel tank i've had the misfortune of having my hands in draws the fuel from a tube at the bottom of the tank.

There is a much higher risk of the pump overheating if run on empty for a prolonged period of time. (Providing you have an in tank pump without an auxiliary pump elsewhere in the fuel line.

Anyway, my guess for the OP's range is 414 miles.


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

I get around 250 - 300


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Dixondmn said:


> That is nonsense.
> I've heard it so many times on car forums over the years.
> Every fuel tank i've had the misfortune of having my hands in draws the fuel from a tube at the bottom of the tank.
> 
> ...


I believe the idea comes from the days before plastic fuel tanks which are extremely unlikely to have any kind of substance in them degrade/corrode over the years unlike metal fuel tanks. I wouldn't expect it to happen to any modern-ish cars.

I agree about the pump overheating though as the fuel itself is used to cool it. I don't see why anyone would want to run the car dry anyway, it's an inconvenience if nothing else!

Anyway, my guess is 320 miles. A Qashqui's quite a big car for a 1.6 so I'm thinking it might suffer more on economy than you'd think...


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

mmm, 389 :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

337 computer reads outs are always optimistic in my experience or it could just be my driving :lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

440 miles is my guess.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

I can do 265 miles on a full tank in the 1.6 petrol quashqai hire car I have.

If I was paying for the fuel, It would see around 370 miles


----------



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

If the cars meant to do around 33mpg urban

65 litres = 14.31gallons

14.31 x 33 = 472.23 miles

Take away a few because those short trips will kill it. 

My guess is approx 450 miles.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

431.8 miles


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

369 is my suguess


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Slight update on this is going:

339 miles completed
95 miles range
14 hours and 11 minutes driven
at 35 MPG.

So that throws out anyone's guess of less then 339 !

I am also working locally over the next few days, so that may kill the range.


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Right all empty !

Completed:

422.4 Miles
34.4. MPG
17 hours and 30 minutes driving.

*Well done Dixondmn for guessing 414 miles which was the closest !*


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Saj said:


> Right all empty !
> 
> Completed:
> 
> ...


Cheers. 
Did you run it to empty or until the read out said zero?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

gm8 said:


> its not really recommended to run out of fuel , you will suck all the debris in the bottom of the tank through your fuel filter/system. Just fill up again when you get to say 5miles and work out the difference in cost to work out how many miles you would have got.


As mentioned - this is pub talk. A car runs a fuel filter too for a reason. Only fuel goes into your engine, no debris.

Most fuel pumps suck up through a fine gauze material too, so they have many filters before being squirted into the engine.


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Dixondmn said:


> Cheers.
> Did you run it to empty or until the read out said zero?


until it read "---" rather then zero. i got a few miles out of it whilst it said zero.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Something not adding up here. If you averaged 34.4mpg and your tank is 65 litres, you should have achieved 492 miles. There's 2 gallons missing somewhere. Maybe a gallon short of a full tank at the start (because you filled to the 'first click') and maybe a gallon left at the end - because I don't know what this means...



Saj said:


> Im going to go till the display goes to "---" rather then "0"


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Car Key said:


> Something not adding up here. If you averaged 34.4mpg and your tank is 65 litres, you should have achieved 492 miles. There's 2 gallons missing somewhere. Maybe a gallon short of a full tank at the start (because you filled to the 'first click') and maybe a gallon left at the end - because I don't know what this means...


The car measures instantaneous consumption and speed and tries to work out the average over the distance - not a simple thing to do....I'm always suspicious that cars 'err on the side of caution'.

So cars err on the side of caution, you will never get 65ltr in a 65ltr tank and your 'miles to empty' will have a hefty safety factor......looks bang on for what I would expect.


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

I could never go to the display showing zero or ---. I always fill up at 50 miles/fuel warning light on my Golf. I braved it one day with a reading of 25 miles left :devil:

This post reminds of an episode of Seinfeld when Kramer takes a car for a test drive and goes past the line.


----------

